# "Es wurde kein geeigentes Anzeigegerät gefunden. Programm wurde daher beendet"



## Nairus (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Buffies, ich habe folgendes Problem :


Ich habe WoW auf meinem Notebook installiert ( Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V5535) und kann das Spiel nicht starten.


Bisher habe ich alle 3 Add Ons installiert und schon die letzten 3 Patches installiert, weil das ging anscheinend, da ich das spiel an sich nich starten musste.

Nur wenn ich dann auf Spielen gehe, komme ich nicht ins Spiel rein, die Fehler meldung kommt direkt nachdem ich im Load Screen auf "Spielen!" klicke...


Und ich weiß nicht weiter, liegt das vielleicht am Notebook? Ich kann mir das nicht erklären und Hoffe auf EURE Hilfe, wäre Top!


Danke euch vielmals,


Grüße aus Ägypten, Nairus


----------



## Sevydos (19. Februar 2010)

Es klingt danach, als würd die Grafikkarte nicht gefunden/unterstütz oder als wäre diese nicht ausreichend für das Spiel.

Aber...ich bin da auch kein Experte/Profi/etc.


----------



## mudd4 (19. Februar 2010)

dein Win hat nur standart grafik treiber installiert bzw garkein.... install mal einen dann sollte es klappen

ps.: das notebook ^^ mit der onboard graka ^^ hm wird hart wende da drauf wow daddeln magst is recht schwach im bios kannste zw 64 > 256 mb die graka einstellen man bedenke es fehlt dir dann ramm


----------



## Nairus (19. Februar 2010)

Das notebook hat tatsächlich nur eine " Standart VGA Grafikkarte" drin, so heißt die wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem, wow braucht doch so minimale anfordeungen, das is doch fast schon erbärmlich wenn es das Spiel mit der Karte nich spielen könnte..

Achja, aktuellsten Grafiktreiber hab ich Dank WIndows 7 schon drauf.


----------



## Rabaz (19. Februar 2010)

"Es wurde kein geeigentes Anzeigegerät gefunden." bedeutet aber eindeutig dass keine geeignete Graka gefunden wird. Also entweder zu schwach, kaputt, oder Treiber falsch / nicht vorhanden.

BTW will ich es dir nicht mies machen aber dieses Notebook ist selbst für knapp 500 &#8364; die es kostet eins der schlechtesten und schwächsten das man kaufen kann. Vllt. hilft im BIOS den Speicher für den Grafikchip herauf zu setzen, aber dann läuft dein Windows nicht mehr weil das Teil grad mal EIN gb ram hat wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Frag halt mal im Technikforum wo die fraks rumrennen.

P.S. freaks mein ich 


Und das mit den minimalen Anforderungen von wow galt vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mal. Mit deinem Notebook kannste surfen und Briefe schreiben, aberr nichts aktuelles spielen. Tut mir leid aber so isses.


----------



## Spege_ch (19. Februar 2010)

Dein Notebook verwendet einen _SiS M672_ chipset, der auch den Grafiktreiber beinhaltet.
Diese Grafikkarte wurde für Office Gebrauch entwickelt, und ist nicht für Spiele geeignet.

https://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=5383589482&postId=53829755336&sid=1#0
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080913071322AAT6I9u

Gruss Spege


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Geh mal in deinen WoW Ordner dann in WTF öffne die Config.wtf mit den Wordpad suche nach "SET hwDetect" und stell Ihn falls möglich auf 0 wenn das nicht hilft lösch mal die ganze config datei


----------



## Nairus (19. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Notebook weis ich schon das es eigentlich Wirklich scheiße is, is ja eigentlich auch das meiner mom, aber ich habs halt hier im Urlaub dabei.. das mir hier nich So langweilig wird -.-

verstehe auch nich wie die sich sowas kaufen kan... aber ich werd des mal versuchen was der vorposter geschrieben hat mit der Config datei..


ich meld mich gleich wieder...

Edit :

So, nur das Problem is jetzt, ich hab noch garkeine Config datei im WTF order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Mom ich LAD meine eben hoch^^

Edit: Ok bei buffed darf man das nicht^^ 
Edit2: dann machen wir es so unter Datei
Steht alles was du brauchst Kopier es einfach in eine Textdatei und nen sie Config.WTF
Asuerdem wollt ich noch sagen das Windows 7 keine Garantie gibt alle Treiber zu haben die Karte müsste namentlich gennant werden wenn die Treiber richtig INstalliert sind such mal welche im Internet und versuch sie zu Installieren


----------



## Doonna (19. Februar 2010)

Liegt an der Grafikkarte, die fehlermeldung erschien bei mir damals immer sobald meine Grafikkarte überhitzt war (der lüfter war teilweise kaputt), nach nem restard gings wieder.


----------



## christone (19. Februar 2010)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass die config-datei erst erstellt wird, wenn du im Spiel bist.

Finde dich damit ab, dass WoW nicht auf deinem Office-Notebook laufen wird, egal wieviel Halbwissen die anderen hier verbreiten.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (19. Februar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> "Es wurde kein geeigentes Anzeigegerät gefunden." bedeutet aber eindeutig dass keine geeignete Graka gefunden wird. Also entweder zu schwach, kaputt, oder Treiber falsch / nicht vorhanden.
> 
> BTW will ich es dir nicht mies machen aber dieses Notebook ist selbst für knapp 500 &#8364; die es kostet eins der schlechtesten und schwächsten das man kaufen kann. Vllt. hilft im BIOS den Speicher für den Grafikchip herauf zu setzen, aber dann läuft dein Windows nicht mehr weil das Teil grad mal EIN gb ram hat wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> ...



1.) macht keinen Sinn Dinge zu wiederholen die schon in vorherigen Posts genannt wurden (Bsp. Bios )
2.) hat der TE ein problem und will nicht von Dir kommentiert wissen, ob sein Notebook schlecht oder recht ist
3.) Du hast absolut Unrecht !!! Ich zocke WOW auf meinem 1,8Ghz Rechner mit 128MB Ram Grafikkarte und 1 GB Ram! Und es läuft...

Also wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





christone schrieb:


> Das könnte daran liegen, dass die config-datei erst erstellt wird, wenn du im Spiel bist.
> 
> Finde dich damit ab, dass WoW nicht auf deinem Office-Notebook laufen wird, egal wieviel Halbwissen die anderen hier verbreiten.



Das Gleiche gilt übringes auch für Dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padawurminator (19. Februar 2010)

Also wenn die Grafikkarte, wie einige Male erwähnt, nur für 2D-Office gedacht ist, kannst das mit WoW in der Tat vergessen. Und selbst wenn sie prinzipiell auch 3D macht, dann wohl derart lahm, dass daran keinen Spaß haben wirst. Sooo anspruchslos ist WoW nämlich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## christone (19. Februar 2010)

> Das Gleiche gilt übringes auch für Dich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hallo Herr selbsternannte Forenpolizei,

Wo ist dein konstruktiver Beitrag zu diesem Thema? Ich habe wenigstens ein Fazit aus den Informationen dieses Threads gezogen. Du jedoch nimmst dir hier Rechte heraus, die dir gar nicht zustehen. Ausserdem beweist es garnichts, wenn du behauptest, dein WoW läuft auf xy Ghz mit xy MB Grafikkarten-RAM. Im Gegensatz zu dir haben andere User bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass das Office-Notebook eine "Grafikkarte", also lediglich einen primitiven Chip zum Anzeigen von 2D-Desktops, für den Office-Bereich besitzt und NICHT für 3D, geschweige denn 3D-Spiele konzipiert ist. Da kann dein Rechner so wenig Leistung haben, wie er will!

Grüsse,
christone


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (19. Februar 2010)

christone schrieb:


> Hallo Herr selbsternannte Forenpolizei,


Juhu... ich hab nen Titel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





christone schrieb:


> haben andere User bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass das Office-Notebook eine "Grafikkarte", also lediglich einen primitiven Chip zum Anzeigen von 2D-Desktops, für den Office-Bereich besitzt



Sind wir uns da 100% sicher, dass dem so ist?
Kann der TE das bestätigen?

Ich denke nicht... also reine Spekulation!

Nur weil irgendjemand hier bei www.gidf.de das Notebook angefragt hat muss es doch nicht sein, 
dass es beim TE 100% genauso auf dem Tisch steht, oder?

Mal drüber nachdenken... bevor man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man mal richtig hinschaut findet man das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Technische Daten und Messwerte 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Prozessor Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2330 (1,6 GHz) Chipsatz SIS M672 Arbeitsspeicher inst. / max. 1.024 MByte / 4.096 MByte DDR2 Grafik SIS Mirage 3, 256 MByte (shared) Display 15,4 Zoll Auflösung 1.280 x 800 Pixel Festplatte 120 GByte (Western Digital WD1200BEVS) Optisches Laufwerk 6x DL-DVD-Brenner (LG GSA-T20N) Netzwerk 100-MBit-LAN, 54-MBit-WLAN, Modem Datenschnittstellen 3 x USB 2.0, PCIe-Slot Videoschnittstellen VGA Speicherkartenleser nein Webcam nein Fingerabdruckleser nein Betriebssystem Windows Vista Home Basic Garantie 24 Monate Grösse [BxTxH] 358 x 256 x 40 mm

Und der hier genannte Chipsatz IST 3D fähig!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Hmpf.... wie gut das jede Karte 3D-Kann sonst könntest so ziemlich nix damit anfangen auser DOS und man kann mit dieser Grafikkarte WoW zocken wenn der Treiber drauf wäre was er Augenscheinlich nicht ist.


----------



## Nairus (19. Februar 2010)

Langsam merke ich wie Langweilig dieser Urlaub doch sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, blöde Frage jetzt, aber ich hab schon seit 10 mins die "aktuellen Treiber " gesucht für meine "Standard VGA Grafikkarte" in meinem Esprimo Mobile v5535, aber hat wer ne Gescheite Adresse bzw nen Link zu dem Grafiktreiber? Das wäre genial!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Sieht schlecht aus auf der Offiziellen seite steht das Windows7 nicht mal Unterstützt wird#

Edit:Der müsste es sein.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (19. Februar 2010)

Treiber guckst Du hier ...

http://www.pcpitstop.com/drivers/download/SiS~Mirage~3~Graphics.html

und Ulraub ist nicht langweilig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takvoriana (19. Februar 2010)

Es gibt auf der offiziellen Fujitsu-Seite einen Treiber vom 29.07.2009 für Windows 7 . Direkter Download
Er Ist für W7 zugelassen, aber nicht mit dem V5535 getestet.
Wenn es mit diesem Treiber nicht läuft, wirst Du WOW auf dem Notebook nicht spielen können.
Grüße Tak


----------



## X-orzist (19. Februar 2010)

Nairus schrieb:


> Langsam merke ich wie Langweilig dieser Urlaub doch sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.sis.com/download/

betriebssystem auswählen ... igp - treiber ... und dann sollte : *SiS671 + **SiS672 **zur Auswahl stehen


*


----------



## Starfros (19. Februar 2010)

Nairus schrieb:


> Hallo Buffies, ich habe folgendes Problem :
> 
> 
> Ich habe WoW auf meinem Notebook installiert ( Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V5535) und kann das Spiel nicht starten.
> ...




da haben einige schon recht.....


auszug eines testberichts :

*Langsam und spartanisch*
Schon das installierte Windows Vista Home Basic macht dem Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535 zu schaffen. Der verwendet Intel Pentium Dual-Core T2330 würde zwar genügen, aber nur 1 GByte Hauptspeicher, der lahme SiS-Chipsatz und die dazu gehörende schwache Grafiklösung erweisen sich im Test als echte Systembremsen. Selbst ältere Spiele laufen nicht mehr flüssig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

@diebeidenwarenes, das Notebook mit der bezeichnung tritt nur so auf wie der TE es in den Händen hällt. Googeln hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und dass du mit einer 128MB Karte (Die du nicht genauer benannt hast) WoW zocken kannst ist mir klar, schließlich hat sie wenigstens 128 MB eigenen (dediziert) Grafikspeicher, der gesammte Verfügbare Grafikspeicher wird aber sicher bei >500MB liegen, blos dass dann vom PCRAM der Rest abgesaugt wird. Z.B. Meine Geforce9600GT hat 512MB eigenen (dedizierten) Videospeicher. Gesammt Verfügbarer Speicher wird bei mir mit 1791 MB angezeigt. Das heißt 1279MB sind vom RAM abgezweigt worden (wenn ich das nutze). Der Laptop des TE's hat aber einen OnBoardgrafikchip. Die haben 0 dedizierten RAM und zweigen sich alles vom SystemRAM ab. 
@christone, wenn du keine 3D Grafikkarte hättest, könntest du nichtmal Windows 98 starten, geschweige denn Vista / 7. Also bevor du hier so besserwisserich tust, solltest du wissen dass selbst die NVidia NV1 schon 3D fähig war. Baujahr ca. 1995.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> 1.) macht keinen Sinn Dinge zu wiederholen die schon in vorherigen Posts genannt wurden (Bsp. Bios )
> 2.) hat der TE ein problem und will nicht von Dir kommentiert wissen, ob sein Notebook schlecht oder recht ist
> 3.) Du hast absolut Unrecht !!! Ich zocke WOW auf meinem 1,8Ghz Rechner mit 128MB Ram Grafikkarte und 1 GB Ram! Und es läuft...
> 
> ...



Und für dich gilt es gleich fünfmal. Selber keinen Plan haben, nur Grütze erzählen und andere blöd anmachen. Was sollen uns die 128MB deiner Graka jetzt sagen? Das einzige, was mir diese Aussage sagt ist, daß du ein typischer Computerbild-Leser bist, der die Leistung einer Graka am Ram festmacht, was so ziemlich das letzte Leistungskriterium einer Graka ist.

Ich habe auch schon mit einer 128MB Karte Wow gespielt. Es war eine Geforce 5900XT und die ist um Welten schneller, als die SiS Mirage 3+, die der TE in seinen Office-Notebook verbaut hat.
Das Ding hat ja nichtmal Vertex-Shader.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Februar 2010)

Hm aber diese ganze Flamerei hätten man sich ja schenken können oder ?

Die SiS Mirage 3+ hat etwa 68 Punkte in 3dMark06. Leute die 2000 Punkte haben, beschweren sich das ihre Spiele nicht richtig laufen.
Normale Zockergrafikkarten liefern etwa 100 mal soviele Punkte.
Also selbst FALLS WoW überraschenderweise doch starten würde, wirst du es garantiert nicht spielen können.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Nein, manchmal muss man einfach sagen, was Sache ist. Flame hin oder her.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Februar 2010)

Und das obwohl es nicht mal morgens ist @ Klos.

Vielleicht ist dein "Problem" das du mit richtigen Argumenten argumentierst, anstatt Zahlen in die Runde zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das mit dem 3D Benchmark KANN man nicht falsch verstehen oder wiederlegen.
68 Punkte sind MÜll, 2000 Punkte reichen auch kaum zum Zocken.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Februar 2010)

Offtopic:
Man merkt deutlich das der Thread ausem WoW Forum kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (20. Februar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> 1.) macht keinen Sinn Dinge zu wiederholen die schon in vorherigen Posts genannt wurden (Bsp. Bios )
> 2.) hat der TE ein problem und will nicht von Dir kommentiert wissen, ob sein Notebook schlecht oder recht ist
> 3.) Du hast absolut Unrecht !!! Ich zocke WOW auf meinem 1,8Ghz Rechner mit 128MB Ram Grafikkarte und 1 GB Ram! Und es läuft...
> 
> ...



Na DEIN Beitrag hat ja jetzt extrem geholfen im Gegensatz zu meinem. Wichtigtuer. Und mein Beileid zu deinem Hartz IV Rechner.


----------



## Erz1 (20. Februar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Na DEIN Beitrag hat ja jetzt extrem geholfen im Gegensatz zu meinem. Wichtigtuer. Und mein Beileid zu deinem Hartz IV Rechner.



Bevor man sowas postet, sollte man aber auch überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meiner ist zurzeit auch nicht besser und meine beiden Eltern arbeiten und ich selbst arbeite und gehe auf ein Gymnasium.
Also wie gesagt, mal die neuesten Treiber ziehen - falls das nicht klappt - genieß den Urlaub doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Na DEIN Beitrag hat ja jetzt extrem geholfen im Gegensatz zu meinem. Wichtigtuer. Und mein Beileid zu deinem Hartz IV Rechner.



Jetzt isses aber auch mal wider gut Kinder -.-


----------

